# Happy 13th Birthday Barnaby!!!



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I can't believe it but our beautiful Barnaby is 13 today!, the years have just flown past. Barnaby, we love you, you have been through everything with us, we are so lucky to have you. You are a total comedian and so naughty at times, but you are also such a wonderfully gentle, loving golden boy, we wouldn't want you any other way. Happy Birthday, and may you have many more "Sweet Face," your a gift, a pleasure, but most importantly your ours. We Love You! Mumma & Dad x


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Happy birthday to sweet Barnaby  So glad that he can celebrate with a family who loves him so much !!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 13th Birthday to your beautiful Barnaby.

Wishing him many more happy and healthy years to come.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy, Happy 13th Birthday, Barnarby! I love your name!! "Put on your Sunday clothes" and party today!! 

Here's a link to your song! 

Put On Your Sunday Clothes (Hello Dolly) - Hooray For Hollywood (BBC Proms) - YouTube


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday and many more!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday Barnaby  13 is a wonderful age!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barnaby*

A huge HAPPY 13th BIRTHDAY, Barnaby!!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Mr. Barnaby
Wishing you lots of cuddles, gifts and lots of treats from your mommy today


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow! 13 years old is amazing, Barnaby!! Hope you have a great day filled with lots of love. You are so lucky to have your sweet, loving family - and they are lucky to have you! Sending you lots of love.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy 13th Birthday handsome boy. I'm sure you'll be having an extra fun day today


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy 13th Birthday beautiful Barnaby!!  Hope that you have a great day with your Mom and Dad and get spoilt loads!
Sammy wanted to send his own birthday wishes to Barnaby too :waveyit took me a solid half an hour to get him to sit still for this lol).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tiny says Happy Birthday Handsome, you are just a puppy!!! Good thing she loves younger men  .


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

thankee u berry much my prends, luv da pic of u sammykins, and da tiny i senda privit jet ober for u soz we can have da candle lit din dins!. Me mumma bake da cakee , we hab it laters, we went for walkies to seee da giant dawgies in da field, mumma says they r called da horsees. Sorry me spelling no tooo goood needs to getta da nails clipped. luv u all barnaby xx


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Barnaby! You are a handsome boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday Barnaby!


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

A BIG HAPYY BIRTHDAY to you Barnaby. Hope that your day was AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wishing you many many more!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:You_Rock_:appl::appl::appl::banana::banana::banana:arty2:arty2:arty2:arty:
HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET HANDSOME BOY !!
Hope you have a great day !!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> thankee u berry much my prends, luv da pic of u sammykins, and da tiny i senda privit jet ober for u soz we can have da candle lit din dins!. Me mumma bake da cakee , we hab it laters, we went for walkies to seee da giant dawgies in da field, mumma says they r called da horsees. Sorry me spelling no tooo goood needs to getta da nails clipped. luv u all barnaby xx


Sounds like Barnaby has had a great day with cake and a lovely walk 

Sammy likes to see the giant dawgies in the field too and doesn't understand why he can't go and play with them lol.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

A very happy 13th Barkday to you, Barnaby. You are so well loved; wishing you a day full of your favorite things.


----------



## hockeybelle31 (Jun 7, 2012)

Happy happy birthday to you Barnaby!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind birthday wishes, it means alot. We had a nice day, Barnaby had some cake and enjoyed playing with his new stuffies, he acts like a puppy most days, I don't think he has any idea that he is now a golden oldie. Once again thanks everyone this forum is the best. x


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Happy BDay! What is the secret to your success!!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

MikaTallulah said:


> Happy BDay! What is the secret to your success!!!!


I think pretty much what every doggy wants, lots of love, frequent gentle walkies (in Barnaby's case), and plenty of tasty treats!!, seriously, we are just so grateful for everyday he is part of our lives, pure gold!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

swishywagga said:


> I think pretty much what every doggy wants, lots of love, frequent gentle walkies (in Barnaby's case), and plenty of tasty treats!!, seriously, we are just so grateful for everyday he is part of our lives, pure gold!


Then mine should live forever :


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

swishywagga said:


> I can't believe it but our beautiful Barnaby is 13 today!, the years have just flown past. Barnaby, we love you, you have been through everything with us, we are so lucky to have you. You are a total comedian and so naughty at times, but you are also such a wonderfully gentle, loving golden boy, we wouldn't want you any other way. Happy Birthday, and may you have many more "Sweet Face," your a gift, a pleasure, but most importantly your ours. We Love You! Mumma & Dad x


What a beautiful birthday tribute you wrote for your boy  Wishing you many more "teen" birthdays ahead. Happy Birthday!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Happy 13th Barnaby!arty:


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

GoldenCamper said:


> What a beautiful birthday tribute you wrote for your boy  Wishing you many more "teen" birthdays ahead. Happy Birthday!


Thank you so much for your kind words, it is just so nice to be able to come here and express the feelings of love and affection that we all have for our wonderful goldens, knowing that I am amongst like minded folk!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm sorry I missed this thread until now!

Happy Belated Birthday Barnaby!  

13 years old? Awesome! :woot2:


----------

